# Latest and greatest fray car setup?



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

So the last time I was at the fray was 3 years ago now, at the time, I had the latest stuff, which included the following parts:

tungsten carbide front and rear axles
Tom Shepherd .342 sili-sponge ties
RTHO CNC'd gears including drive pinion and gear shaft
JW crown gear
RTHO brass front end with .302 tires
Wizzard brushes
Slot tech pickup shoes
Scale Auto springs
Zoomin' Bugatti Veyron body
JL magnets.

My question to those who have been or are going last year and this year to the Fray or any other fray type race, what is the new setup these days? I don't plan on going to any I don't think, but they are a lot of fun and I wanted to update what I have.

I know it seems that most folks now are using the Dash magnets, and people are going to the newer front end sets like the Zoomin' sets. What else are people running different, any new springs, tires, gears, bodies, etc?

Would love to know what is being run these, so if you have a good setup, let's hear about it!

Thanks!


----------



## Brixmix (Dec 2, 2007)

I would say you are still close the weighted fronts are nice but the front tire size is a little bigger 310-315 and the body's by both Zoomin and Greg's garage work really well. Lawbreakers are still great .336-.340 and now Don Bourne now sells tire's through Hotracks. I know alot of people are using Dynamic Arms from RC. The stock crowns work real well with stock or wizzard 9's and RT 9's work good with RT crowns. Wizzard has new shoe spring's and a spring calledDr. Oogan work real nice. All 3 of the big names's make good shoes


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Latest And greatest fray car setup ?*

*Boneshaker has some good bodies worth a look . I can recommend the Honda Accord GT as i got one from a buddy and it is very nice and similar to the Celicas that have done well in the past. A subtle change in balast has gotten these bodies to out perform the old Celicas so i consider them an upgrade.

For crowns another option is if you can get a hold of a JW's PTFE filled ( brown ) crown. I have several on cars meshed with a RT cluster combo and like the results with a mild position adjust. 

For tires ..... theres the usual suspects sure but don't allways drink the same kool aid till you try out a few more and see what works for you. While the majority may use a couple of brands out there you can bet there are others perfectly happy with something else. Food for thought Rick DeRosa @ Quicker Engineering makes great tires for mag cars right ? Wanna bet his tjet tires are also pretty darn good ? 

Bear :wave:*


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

there are some divverent bodies racers seem to be using more.
The zooming front end was the 1st one out there I think.

but it still pretty much the same, some guys are gonna like a few things different.


----------



## RT-HO (May 27, 2009)

In the 2010 Fray individual event I know for sure that
first & second place (RC Lincolin & Rick Jocham) 
were using RT-HO top gear sets.

The 2011 Fray individual event is going on today.

Does anyone have any info on the winner yet ?

Rick


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

Look for my name in the results!

Mike King:wave::jest:


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

In your dreams King.:tongue:


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Latest And greatest fray car setup ?*

*Winner was Milburn Drysdale ( a banker from Beverly Hills ).

Bear :freak:*


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Come & listen to a story about a man named Jed .........

Boosted


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Did someone mention my name???


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Latest And greatest fray car setup ?*



Rolls said:


> Did someone mention my name???


WEEEEEEE DOOOOOGIES ! :thumbsup:

Bear :wave:


----------



## RT-HO (May 27, 2009)

Congratulations to Rick Jocham.

Rick Jocham won the Fray individual race yesterday for the third time making him the only three time winner in the in the 14 year running. 

I believe he has aslo placed 2nd twice.

Rick builds and sells RTR Fray cars under the trade name RJ-Jets.
All RJ-Jets have Dynamic arms & RT-HO top gear sets.

RJ-Jets also placed first and second in the Fray individual race last year.

I guess that would qualify as THE latest and greatest Fray car setup.


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

I would second that emotion Rick,

Rick can put you in the hunt quickly. You're already 99% there as it is, just minor tweek here and there should do it.
BTW,
KC Jets are no pushover either.It doen't matter who you choose, They both build a quality product.


----------



## RT-HO (May 27, 2009)

Hi Tim,

I should have mentioned the KC-Jet in the post also.
You can't go wrong with a car from either place.
Steve Ward and Hiram's racing success prove that.
Now all KC-Jets come equipped with RT-HO top gears too.

Rick


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Hindtit is considering coming out with t-jet parts--- I'm sure many of you can't wait. Remember our motto: We Suck so you Don't have to---- Watch for Us in Your Year View Mirror.


----------

